# Ryeland Sheep



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought some of you might be interested in learning something about this rare breed of sheep. This wool naturally does not felt. http://needleandspindle.com/?p=4647


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, what a sheep. I didn't that the was nonfelting wool. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks very crimpy and has a relatively short staple - obviously colors and well as white. Interesting - never heard of them, but then I never heard of a lot of things!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Looks very crimpy and has a relatively short staple - obviously colors and well as white. Interesting - never heard of them, but then I never heard of a lot of things!


Actually there is another article where she writes about preparing the wool. It does have a nice crimp, but her staples were about 3-4 1/2 inches. And she prefers to keep all the fibers going one way, rather than rolling a rolag. She takes it off the carders like in a batt and wraps each in tulle (I think it said) to keep the fibers from getting mixed up. She wrote it took a little extra time, but was worth it to keep the fibers all going one way, she could spin a smoother yarn.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great article, thank you. The more I learn, the more I don't know. I always thought a sheep was a sheep until I started spinning. It is a whole new world.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Great article, thank you. The more I learn, the more I don't know. I always thought a sheep was a sheep until I started spinning. It is a whole new world.


Exactly, until I started spinning I never thought about all the different kinds of wool either.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

A beautiful animal.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a lot of that "new and improved" that isn't improved going around, mores the pity. I just want to hug and bury my nose in that cute grey teddy bear of a sheep.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Linda6885 said:


> Exactly, until I started spinning I never thought about all the different kinds of wool either.


At my booth in the Breeds Barn I get a lot of people who exclaim at the differences in sheep! They are white and wooly and a lot more. At Rhinebeck there are about 20 breeds on display and that is just a drop in the bucket. Each one has its differences in staple, thickness, crimp, color - an endless number of combinations.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryeland produces a very bouncy yarn if spun woollen (from a rolag). Smoother and less bouncy spun worsted (from a batt)


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Very interesting indeed! Thanks for sharing, :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't have clue that there be untreated nonfelting wool.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't have clue that there be untreated nonfelting wool.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I just found some washed ryeland on esty, they also have unwashed.
Bought 150 grams to play with. As it is coming from across the pond the shipping is a little pricey...but, whatever!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I just found some washed ryeland on esty, they also have unwashed.
> Bought 150 grams to play with. As it is coming from across the pond the shipping is a little pricey...but, whatever!


Wow, I'm going to look and the wool fests I attend every year. You never know what treasure you may find.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting, thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful animal


----------

